# Start watching the exchange rate



## MuranoJo (May 22, 2010)

If you haven't noticed already, it's moving in our favor in the U.S. to pay those pesky levies.


----------



## pedro47 (May 22, 2010)

Is this a good time to purchase the euros and hold them for our travel to Euroope in 2011?


----------



## MuranoJo (May 22, 2010)

Pedro,

You may want to check out this other thread I found on TUG tonight after I paid my levies.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122193


----------



## Carolinian (May 23, 2010)

It has been hovering just short of 8:1, but I hear so many contradictory opinions on exchange rates these days, it is hard to predict where it will go from here.


----------

